# 312Bh Fridge Not Working On Electric



## Rmk2001800

The fridge will not work on electric but works fine one gas. If I have it on shore power and I turn to auto it will not, I have checked then outlet it has power- the 2 fuses on the board r good. So what next???? Pl help


----------



## CamperAndy

Check the resistance on the heater element. Should be about 44 ohms.


----------



## Scoutr2

I know this sounds silly, but do you have the "Auto" button pushed in? If it is only set to run on "Gas," then electric won't work. With the "Auto" mode activated, the fridge will operate on gas until you plug into electric. It will then switch over to electric operation - and vice versa.

If the fridge is mis-behaving (as in won't cool on electric), I think the "Check" light would be illuminated.

Just something to look at and hope it solves your problem.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy

Scoutr2 said:


> I know this sounds silly, but do you have the "Auto" button pushed in? If it is only set to run on "Gas," then electric won't work. With the "Auto" mode activated, the fridge will operate on gas until you plug into electric. It will then switch over to electric operation - and vice versa.
> 
> If the fridge is mis-behaving (as in won't cool on electric), I think the "Check" light would be illuminated.
> 
> Just something to look at and hope it solves your problem.
> 
> Mike


Sometimes the easy things are over looked. So yes it could be the Auto button.

The check light is only for gas ignition detection, no help on Electric.


----------



## letscamp

Don't know if its working yet but we had this problem with ours right after we got it. Turn the fridge to gas or off. Open the access door outside the trailer and find where the fridge it plugged into the electrical outlet, (Ours was on a dedicated outlet). Unplug it for a minute. Reset the breaker on than off, even if it has not tripped. Plug the fridge back into the outlet and turn the fridge back to auto or electric. Don't know if it resets something in the fridge but it solved our problem that sounded like yours.

Good luck


----------



## sandiphete

We had the same problem with our 2011 312BH. The fridge would run on LP, and occasionally on electric, but not consistently and then finally quit all together. After two trips to the dealership, we had it repaired under warranty. They said they replaced the element and shim. It has worked since. If you pull off the outside cover, the element is located on the right, halfway up the tube, our element was loose, you could get a hold of it and move it. It was getting hot, but not transferring heat. Since they fixed it, our new element is tight, and can't be moved at all.

Hope this helps,
Sue


----------



## Eddy1960

Our 2011 312bh fridge cools well enough but a fan or something seems to continually cycle on and off. It acts the same whether on electric or gas. On for roughly 35 to 40 seconds, off for about 20 seconds then repeat. Very annoying. Especially at night. Anyone have any thoughts? Is this normal? This is our first fridge without a manual thermostat.


----------



## CamperAndy

Eddy1960 said:


> Our 2011 312bh fridge cools well enough but a fan or something seems to continually cycle on and off. It acts the same whether on electric or gas. On for roughly 35 to 40 seconds, off for about 20 seconds then repeat. Very annoying. Especially at night. Anyone have any thoughts? Is this normal? This is our first fridge without a manual thermostat.


Sounds more like a converter issue as there is no fan in the fridge. Turn on all the lights and see if the fan stay on all the time.


----------



## Eddy1960

CamperAndy said:


> Our 2011 312bh fridge cools well enough but a fan or something seems to continually cycle on and off. It acts the same whether on electric or gas. On for roughly 35 to 40 seconds, off for about 20 seconds then repeat. Very annoying. Especially at night. Anyone have any thoughts? Is this normal? This is our first fridge without a manual thermostat.


Sounds more like a converter issue as there is no fan in the fridge. Turn on all the lights and see if the fan stay on all the time.
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I took a chance and called the dealer (actually the wife called). Turns out they added a fan a year or so back. There is a temp sensor which controls the fan but it requires pulling the fridge to access. The quick fix is to remove the fuse from the red wire going to the four block plastic connector block. This made me a little nervous but he said he has done it for other customers which didn't want the fan running down their battery. He did say I may experience less cooling on extremely hot days. This shouldn't be a big problem for us since we have a shaded permanent site. He is going to call Outback on Monday to get their opinion. I will update this when I hear from them. Thanks again.


----------



## Insomniak

Eddy1960 said:


> Our 2011 312bh fridge cools well enough but a fan or something seems to continually cycle on and off. It acts the same whether on electric or gas. On for roughly 35 to 40 seconds, off for about 20 seconds then repeat. Very annoying. Especially at night. Anyone have any thoughts? Is this normal? This is our first fridge without a manual thermostat.


Sounds more like a converter issue as there is no fan in the fridge. Turn on all the lights and see if the fan stay on all the time.
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I took a chance and called the dealer (actually the wife called). Turns out they added a fan a year or so back. There is a temp sensor which controls the fan but it requires pulling the fridge to access. The quick fix is to remove the fuse from the red wire going to the four block plastic connector block. This made me a little nervous but he said he has done it for other customers which didn't want the fan running down their battery. He did say I may experience less cooling on extremely hot days. This shouldn't be a big problem for us since we have a shaded permanent site. He is going to call Outback on Monday to get their opinion. I will update this when I hear from them. Thanks again.
[/quote]

This could get interesting when Keystone tells the dealer that there is no fan in the refrigerator! The noise you're hearing is the converter fan which runs all the time if more than a couple lights are on. Put your ear to the black power center where the fuses are and you'll pinpoint it.


----------



## Jewellfamily

No its not the converter fan. Mine does it as well and its behind the fridge. It will cycle on for a few seconds 20-30 seconds maybe and then shut back off.


----------



## Insomniak

Whaattt? Where the heck would they have added a fan? In the vent leading to the roof? Great, something else to break... I haven't heard any fans running in our 301 since I replaced the WFCO converter with the PD9260.


----------



## CamperAndy

It is possible that a dealer installed a duct fan. Very unlikely that Keystone did it as it would be listed as an option or feature on their web site but then again they have done some strange things.


----------



## Eddy1960

CamperAndy said:


> It is possible that a dealer installed a duct fan. Very unlikely that Keystone did it as it would be listed as an option or feature on their web site but then again they have done some strange things.


The dealer said that the manufacture started installing the fan about a year ago to help pull air from the roof. I won't argue either way but the wire and associated fuse was in the fridge access panel on the outside of the camper. It sure seems to be part of the refrigerator design. And, just as an update, we haven't had any cooling problems since I disconnected it. Outside temp is right around 90.


----------



## heron

Eddy1960 said:


> It is possible that a dealer installed a duct fan. Very unlikely that Keystone did it as it would be listed as an option or feature on their web site but then again they have done some strange things.


The dealer said that the manufacture started installing the fan about a year ago to help pull air from the roof. I won't argue either way but the wire and associated fuse was in the fridge access panel on the outside of the camper. It sure seems to be part of the refrigerator design. And, just as an update, we haven't had any cooling problems since I disconnected it. Outside temp is right around 90.
[/quote]

Mine does the same thing and I've wondered about it since last year. So, reason for disconnecting it is...? Is the noise that bad?


----------



## Eddy1960

heron said:


> It is possible that a dealer installed a duct fan. Very unlikely that Keystone did it as it would be listed as an option or feature on their web site but then again they have done some strange things.


The dealer said that the manufacture started installing the fan about a year ago to help pull air from the roof. I won't argue either way but the wire and associated fuse was in the fridge access panel on the outside of the camper. It sure seems to be part of the refrigerator design. And, just as an update, we haven't had any cooling problems since I disconnected it. Outside temp is right around 90.
[/quote]

Mine does the same thing and I've wondered about it since last year. So, reason for disconnecting it is...? Is the noise that bad?
[/quote]

To me it was a bother at night. One of those things like a ticking clock. I was done once I noticed it. Also it bothered me because I knew the fridge in our 250RS did not make the noise. So on one hand I thought something was wrong in addition to the constant cycling in the middle of the night. Admittedly it was me being picky about the noise but I love quiet at night.


----------

